# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأربعاء 31 مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اتحاد جماهير المريخ 

في البدء يبعث اتحاد جماهير المريخ اصوات الشكر لكل من أسهم في إنجاح الجمعية العمومية من ألاجهزة الرياضية العليا واقطاب ورموز النادي ولرجل المريخ الوفي القطب/ حسن ادريس الذي فتح ديار حديقته بالموردة لقيام جمعية النظام الاساسي 
كما يرسل اتحاد الجماهير تحاياه  لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية ولجماهير المريخ التي كانت كلمتها العليا وأكدت أن نادي المريخ نادي رائد في جميع الملاحم رغم العثرات والصعاب التى واجههته طيلة الفترة الفائته

 في اجتماع عقد مساء أمس بحديقة الموردة ضم المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الجماهير ومجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المفوض من الجمعية العمومية عبر ممثل المجلس السيد/ علي مصطفى اسد تمت مناقشة الوضع الحالي في المريخ ومالاته في الفترة القادمة وتحركات الرئيس المعزول ووممارسته لأشياء غير شرعية وتحدثه باسم نادي المريخ وهو لا يمثل اي صفة شرعية بعد اجازة النظام الاساسي وايداع نسخ منه لدى اللجنة الاولمبية والاتحاد العام لكرة القدم 


 ناقش الاجتماع محاور العمل في الفترة القادمة لانفاذ قررات الجمعية العمومية الطارئة ... 


 امن الاجتماع على تكوين  لجان  للتواصل مع كل الجهات ذات الصلة  بالشأن المريخي 


 امن الاجتماع على التواصل مع أجهزة الشرطة لمعرفة ملابسات تدخلها ومنعها لقيام الجمعية .. و الجهة التي طالبتها بالتدخل  ..    


 امن الاجتماع على ان تباشر كل لجان الجمعية العمومية التى تم تشكيلها في جمعية 27 مارس  فورا   


 امن الاجتماع على الخطوات التي تمت في اعداد ملف متكامل لإحداث نادي المريخ في الجمعية العمومية مع CD يحوي كل التدخلات التي تمت لاعاقة قيام الجمعية العمومية وايصاله للفيفا ولجنة الحوكمة عبر قانونيين ومحامين 


 امن الاجتماع على التصعيد الجماهيري على اعلى المستويات وانزال مخرجات الجمعية العمومية بالقوة الجماهيرية ان لم تستجيب أجهزة الدولة لإيقاف العبث الدائر في نادي المريخ 


 امن الاجتماع على الدعوة لحشد جماهيري ضخم جدا سوف يعلن عنه في الايام القادمة 


اللجنة التنفيذية لاتحاد الجماهير


وعاش المريخ موفور القيم

ناهض العزة خفاق العلم
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*التصعيد قادم 


توالت اتصالات مريخاب المهجر التي أبدت استعدادها التام إلى دفع تكاليف اي خدمة قانونية على أعلى مستوى في زيورخ.. لتقديم شكوى ضد الاتحاد السوداني و رئيسه الذي حرر خطابا  للشرطة السودانية يطالبها فيه بالتصدي لمحاولات المريخ بإقامة جمعية عمومية.. وجاء في الخطاب أن الفيفا غير موافقة على إقامة الجمعية... و يملك اتحاد الجماهير صورة من الخطاب الممهور بتوقيع شداد.

مما يعد تدخلا سافرا في شؤون المريخ. وتحريض و تضليل الشرطة لتتدخل في نادي المريخ وتقوم بضرب أعضاء النادي  تطارردهم..

يجدر ذكره ان مجمع اعضاء نادى المريخ كانوا قد عقدوا جمعية عمومية وفق إجراءات أعلن عنها مجلس الإدارة استوفت كل الشروط حسبما هو منصوص عليه في نظام النادى الأساسي...


الجمعية التي يعارصها رئيس النادى المنتهية ولايته يسانده رئيس الاتحاد السوداني بغية ان يسانده في الانتخابات القادمة..
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 



مدرب الأهلي المصري : المريخ خطير وكان يستحق الفوز على سيمبا

الكندو : جمعية سوداكال تحصيل حاصل وخطاب من الأتحاد تسبب في تدخل الشرطة بعنف

الجامايكي فاس باول يطالب بفسخ عقده والهلال يهدده بالفيفا  
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر الوهاج 



المراجع العام يكون لجنة لمراجعه اموال المريخ

فتح بلاغات جنائية ضد شداد وبرقو وسوداكال والهلالاب يحاصرون تيري في منزل مسؤول المنتخبات 

لي كلارك متفائل .. المريخ يكثف تحضيراته للأهلي .
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللجنة الاولمبية تجيز الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ 


اجازت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية امس الجمعية لنادي المريخ التي اقيمت مؤخرا .وقامت اللجنة الأولمبية بمخاطبة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لأجازة الجمعية العمومية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الأهلي المصري بأنّ المريخ السوداني سيكون صعبًا بملعبه.




أعلن المدير الفني للأهلي المصري، بيتسو موسيماني، عن تحديه مبكّرًا للمريخ السوداني، قبل مباراتهم المرتقبة في الثالث من أبريل.

وقال موسيماني في تصريحاتٍ بحسب الموقع الرسمي للنادي، الثلاثاء، إنّه سيسعى إلى تحقيق الفوز على المريخ في ملعبه، لحسم التأهل إلى دور الثمانية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وأضاف” الأهلي سيتوجه إلى السودان؛ بهدف تقديم عرضٍ قويّ، يليق بحامل لقب دوري النسخة الأخيرة لدوري أبطال إفريقيا، وأكثر الفرق تتويجًا بهذه البطولة، وهو يعمل خلال الفترة الحالية مع اللاعبين، لتحقيق الفوز وحسم التأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي”.

وأوضح بيتسو أنّ تحقيق الفوز على المريخ السوداني في ملعبه، سيمنحهم فرصة لتحقيق ثلاثة أهداف.

وأردف” الفوز في السودان سيمنحنا التأهل، والاستمرار في طريقنا لتصدّر مجموعتنا من خلال مباراة سيمبا بعد مواجهة المريخ، والهدف الثالث، هو إرسال رسالة إلي جميع المنافسين، وهي أنّ الأهلي يسعى دائمًا للفوز خارج وداخل ملعبه”.

وأقرّ مدرب الأهلي المصري بأنّ المريخ فريق صعبٌ للغاية، وكان أقرب وأحق بالفوز على سيمبا في المباراة الماضية، ولكنها كرة القدم.

وأكمل” قمنا بدراسة أداء المريخ السوداني جيّدًا على ملعبه، وأتمنى أنّ يحالفنا التوفيق لتحقيق ما نسعى إليه وهو الفوز”.

وأتمّ” مباراتا المريخ السوداني وسيمبا التنزاني، في غاية الأهمية بمشوارنا في بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا، أولاً لحسم الصعود، وثانيًا لحسم المركز الأوّل بالمجموعة؛ لأنّه المكان الطبيعي للأهلي هو أنّ يكون دائمًا في الصدارة”.

وأشار موسيماني إلى أنّه لا يهتم بمستوى فريقه في انطلاقة دور المجموعات، مبينًا أنّه ينظر إلى الأفضل في الختام.

وتابع” دوري المجموعات في دوري أبطال إفريقيا مثل الماراثون، وما يعنينا هو أن نصل إلي هدفنا في نهاية السباق، وهذا ما نسعى لتحقيقه في المباراتين المقبلتين”.

ويستقبل المريخ السوداني نظيره الأهلي المصري في الثالث من أبريل ضمن المرحلة الخامسة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• لاتفيا تعترض قطار تركيا بتعادل مثير.. وهولندا تكتسح جبل طارق بسباعية
• كرواتيا تضرب مالطا بثلاثية.. بلجيكا تلتهم بيلاروسيا.. وويلز تُسقط التشيك
• جوتا ورونالدو يقودان البرتغال لقهر لوكسمبورج بثلاثية في عقر دارها
• غينيا بيساو تلحق بركب المتأهلين.. ونيجيريا تنهي التصفيات بثلاثية في ليسوتو
• موريتانيا تتأهل رسميًا لكأس أمم إفريقيا بعد فوزه على افريقيا الوسطى
• منتخب إثيوبيا يتأهل إلى نهائيات الكان برغم خسارته أمام ساحل العاج بثلاثية
• الحدادي يقود المغرب لفوز معنوي على بوروندي.. والرأس الأخضر تهزم موزمبيق
• السعودية تقفز للصدارة بفوز كبير على فلسطين.. واليابان تهين منغوليا
• رسميًا: ليفاندوفسكي نجم البايرن يغيب عن مواجهتي باريس سان جيرمان
• إيران تهزم سوريا وديًا.. وقطر تواصل مناطحة منتخبات أوروبا بتعادل مع أيرلندا
• الاتحاد الاوروبي يتحرك لزيادة أعداد الجماهير في اليورو بدلا عن 30 %
• اليويفا يقرر اجراء مباراتي السيتي ودورتموند على ملعبي الفريقين بدون تغيير
• رسميًا.. نقل مباراتي تشيلسي وبورتو إلى إسبانيا بملعب نادي إشبيلية
• في انتظار قرار الكاف.. تأجيل لقاء بنين وسيراليون بسبب اعتراض نتائج كورونا 
• ألمانيا تجهز لليورو بمواجهة ودية أمام الدنمارك يوم 2 يونيو المقبل
• رسميا.. الدوري القطري دون جمهور حتى نهايته بسبب الإجراءات الاحترازية
• بوفون يغيب عن ديربي تورينو بسبب إيقافه لمباراة واحدة مع تغريمه مالياً
• محكمة الإيطالية تقضي بإقامة مباراة لاتسيو على ملعبه أمام تورينو
• جوندوجان: جوارديولا الأنسب لتدريب المنتخب الالماني لو كان متاحا
• تير شتيجن يشارك أساسيا أمام مقدونيا .. ديل بييرو يهاجم تصرف رونالدو
• ديشامب: مبابي يلوم نفسه وثقته لم تهتز .. رايولا: هالاند أثبت خطأ الجميع




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #تصفيات_كأس_العالم  اوروبا




* أرمينيا (-- : --) رومانيا 18:00  beIN  مجموعة J


* البوسنة (-- : --) فرنسا 20:45  beIN Xtra 2  مجموعة D


* أوكرانيا (-- : --) كازاخستان 20:45  beIN  مجموعة D


* اليونان (-- : --) جورجيا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة B


* إسبانيا (-- : --) كوسوفو 20:45  beIN 3 Prem  مجموعة B


* ألمانيا (-- : --) مقدونيا الشمالية 20:45  beIN 2 Prem  مجموعة J


* ليشتنشتاين (-- : --) أيسلندا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة J


* ليتوانيا (-- : --) إيطاليا 20:45  beIN Xtra 1  مجموعة C


* إيرلندا الشمالية (-- : --) بلغاريا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة C


* النمسا (-- : --) الدانمارك 20:45  beIN  مجموعة F


* إسكوتلندا (-- : --) جزر فاروه 20:45  beIN  مجموعة F


* أندورا (-- : --) المجر 20:45  beIN  مجموعة I


* إنجلترا (-- : --) بولندا 20:45  beIN 1 Prem  مجموعة I


* سان مارينو (-- : --) ألبانيا 20:45  beIN  مجموعة I





..................................................  .........


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #تصفيات_كأس_العالم  اوروبا


* لوكسمبرج (1 : 3) البرتغال
* إذربيجان (1 : 2) صربيا
* قطر (1 : 1) إيرلندا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_A : البرتغال (7) صربيا (7) لوكسمبرج (3) إيرلندا (0) إذربيجان (0) قطر (ضيف)

* جبل طارق (0 : 7) هولندا
* الجبل الأسود (0 : 1) النرويج
* تركيا (3 : 3) لاتفيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_G : تركيا (7) هولندا (6) الجبل الأسود (6) النرويج (6) لاتفيا (1) جبل طارق (0)

* قبرص (1 : 0) سلوفينيا
* كرواتيا (3 : 0) مالطة
* سلوفاكيا (2 : 0) روسيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_H : كرواتيا (6) روسيا (6) سلوفاكيا (5) قبرص (4) سلوفينيا (3) مالطة (1)

* بلجيكا (8 : 0) روسيا البيضاء
* ويلز (1 : 0) التشيك
#ترتيب_مجموعة_E : بلجيكا (7) التشيك (4) ويلز (3) روسيا البيضاء (3) إستونيا (0)

..................................................  .........

❖ #تصفيات_أمم_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* المغرب (1 : 0) بوروندي
* إفريقيا الوسطى (0 : 1) موريتانيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_E : المغرب (14) موريتانيا (9) بوروندي (5) إفريقيا الوسطى (4) 

* ساحل العاج (3 : 1) إثيوبيا
* مدغشقر (0 : 0) النيجر
#ترتيب_مجموعة_K : ساحل العاج (13) إثيوبيا (9) مدغشقر (8) النيجر (4)

* غينيا بيساو (3 : 0) الكونغو
* السينغال (1 : 1) إسواتيني
#ترتيب_مجموعة_I : السينغال (14) غينيا بيساو (9) الكونغو (8) إسواتيني (2)

* سيراليون (تأجلت) بنين
* نيجيريا (3 : 0) ليسوثو
#ترتيب_مجموعة_L : نيجيريا (14) بنين (7) سيراليون (4) ليسوثو (3) 

* موزمبيق (0 : 1) الرأس الأخضر
* الكاميرون (0 : 0) رواندا
#ترتييب_مجموعة_F : الكاميرون (11) الرأس الأخضر (10) رواندا (6) موزمبيق (4)

..................................................  .........


❖ #تصفيات_كأس_العالم  آسيا


* مونغوليا (0 : 14) اليابان
#ترتيب_مجموعة_F : اليابان (15) طاجيكستان (10) قيرغيزستان (7) ميانمار (6) مونغوليا (3)

* السعودية (5 : 0) فلسطين
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : السعودية (11) أوزبكستان (9) سنغافورة (7) اليمن (5) فلسطين (4)

..................................................  .........




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“الفاس باول” يطلب فسخ عقده مع الهلال
 





أكد موقع “كووورة” أن وكيل أعمال ظهير الهلال، الجامايكي ألفاس باول،  طالب بفسخ عقد لاعبه مع النادي، وذلك في خطاب رسمي مطلع هذا الأسبوع.
وبحسب الخبر الذي أورده موقع “كووورة” فإن اللاعب طلب عبر وكيله بفسخ  العقد، لأسباب نفسيه وراءها عدم مشاركته بانتظام مع فريقه السوداني.
وقالت مصادر بالهلال لكووورة، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء: “النادي رد على وكيل  ألفاس، مطالبا بحضور اللاعب للسودان خلال 48 ساعة والانضمام لتدريبات  الفريق، أو سيشكوه للفيفا”.
وكان #سبورتاق قد كشف سابقا عن عدم إستدعاء المنتخب الجاميكي للاعب، على  عكس ادعاء نادي الهلال الذي برر مغادرة “باول” الخرطوم من أجل الإنضمام  الى منتخب بلاده.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واصل فريق المريخ تحضيراته بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري تأهباً لمواجهة الأهلي المصري في الجولة الخامسة من مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا يوم 3 أبريل 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقديم موعد مباراة الهلال وصن داونز في الجولة قبل الاخيرة من السادسة مساء الي الثالثة عصراً



ويأتي ذلك بعد إن رفع مراقب تقرير مباراة منتخبنا الوطني وجنوب أفريقيا للكاف عن عدم إكتمال الإضاءة بالصورة الأمثل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط تشديدات أمنية، بعثة النادي الأهلي المصري تصل الخرطوم غداً الأربعاء لمواجهة المريخ يوم السبت القادم ضمن منافسات الجولة الخامسة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
 ابوعاقلة اماسا




إنتهت جولة واحدة والمعركة مستمرة..!

- مهما كانت النتائج والمآلات فإن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية التأريخية لنادي المريخ قد قالت كلمتها، ونقضت شرعية سوداكال التي ظل يتمشدق بها ويمارس عبرها تعذيب المريخاب بأساليب لم نشهدها من قبل في رئيس من الرؤساء

- مهما كانت ديكتاتوريته وذلك بعد أن فوت على نفسه فرص كثيرة كانت لتجعل نهايته أفضل بكثير من هذا المشهد.. فقد تلقى النصح من كل الفئات ولم يتخير منها إلا نصيحة من ضلله، جلس معه كبار المريخ ووعدهم ولكنه نقض عهده وضرب به عرض الحائط.

- وجلس مع شخصيات نعتبرها من الحكماء ووعدهم جميعاً ولكنه غدر بهم وفعل فعلته تلك.. وجلس مع فئات مختلفة من الجماهير وقال لهم شيئاً لم يلتزم به، وبدلاً أن كانت شرعيته وحصانته في جمعية عمومية قوية فرط فيها بإستخفاف

- ثم هرع يبحث عنها عند شداد في الإتحاد العام ومن عجبٍ يبحث عنها لدى (الفيفا) وكلما فتح فمه تخرج كلمة (الفيفا) وكأن مبانيها في (أركويت) ما حدث في صالة (هايدي بارك) بالموردة هو الحريق الذي إلتهم كل الأصنام، ووضع حداً للخيالات التي كانت تشوش على مسيرة المريخ.

- ربما أخذت فترة أطول من الجدل و(التعنت) ولكن في نهاية المطاف لا يصح إلا الصحيح، ولن تكون هنالك كلمة أعلى من كلمة جماهير المريخ وأعضاء النادي.. وعندما ترفض وتدعو للإجتماع فهذا حقها بكل النصوص والقوانين والدساتير والتشريعات السابقة واللاحقة وليست منحة تنتظرها من زيد أو عبيد (منحها أو حرمها)..!

- سوداكال إستمرأ التسويف والخداع واستغل الظروف الصحية التي تمر بها البلاد أسوأ استغلال وقد كانت بالفعل لمصلحته ومنحته المزيد من الوقت ليرتب نفسه ويقدمها بصورة أفضل من هذه الصورة العالقة بالأذهان الآن..

- وأن يلعب المريخ لما يقارب العام بدون جماهيره وخارج ملعبه كانت فرصة أتيحت له من محاسن الفرص والصدف فهنالك كانت تحدث الحشود وتتبلور الأفكار وترفع اللافتات  لكنه أساء إستغلالها وإنزلق إلى تحديات هوجاء وضعته في مواجهة زملاءه في مجلس الإدارة،

- أولئك الذين كانوا مفتاح دخوله للمجلس، فحاربهم أولاً وبحث عن بدائل من خارج المجلس ليتحالف معهم، ولكن لو رجعنا لأسباب خلافاته مع زملاءه فسوف نكتشف أنها تتعلق (بالمصداقية) والأمانة والكفاءة وأشياء أخرى تتعلق بشخصيته

- وهي نقاط خلاف جوهرية تهد الجبال ناهيك عن مجلس مكون من بشر ما حدث في صالة (هايدي بارك) حريق هائل إلتهم كل الأصنام وأحالها إلى رماد ستذروه الرياح وتعود مياه المريخ إلى مجاريها.. شخصيات كثيرة احترقت.

- وتحديات بالجملة أنجزت.. ومتاريس عظيمة إنهارت.. والأهم من ذلك أن حقائق كثيرة جداً ظهرت جلياً في الأفق بعد أن كنا نجتهد في إظهارها وأهمها أن الجمعية العمومية هي السلطة الأعلى في المريخ وعندما تجتمع وتقرر شيئاً فإنه سيكون ولو بعد حين.

- وقد قالت كلمتها الآن أنها لا تريد سوداكال، وستنطلق بالمريخ إلى الآفاق وترتقي به وتؤمن مستقبله على النحو العالمي والديمقراطية الحقيقية عن نفسي كنت أثق تماماً أن الطريق الذي يسير عليه سوداكال سيؤدي به إلى هزيمة لم ينلها رئيس قبله

- ومحاولاته لتأخير قيام الجمعية إنماهي سير في إتجاه الإحتقان الذي سينفجر ولكنه لا يعرف معنى أن يتحدى الجماهير بهذه الصورة.. ولأن الأخطاء قد تراكمت فإننا شهدنا أشياء لم نشهدها في الوسط الرياضي من قبل.

- كأن يستعين رئيس نادي جماهيري بمؤجرين لا علاقة لهم بالنادي لينفذوا له مخططاته ويوصلوه إلى أجندته الشخصية رغماً عن أنف جماهير النادي، وتابعنا تطورات كنت أعلق عليها مع أصدقائي: الزول ده كمل فهمنا.

- دلالة إلى أن المريخاب إحتاروا معه بسبب مراوغاته وأساليبه الكثيرة والملتوية في إدارة النادي إنتقدت كثير من رؤساء المريخ السابقين.. ولكن الشيء الذي وضح مع سوداكال أننا كنا ننتقد السابقين في أخطاء تحسب على أصابع اليد لكي يعالجوها وتستقيم الأمور.

- لكن مع سوداكال غلبت الأخطاء على الفعل الصحيح وأصبحنا نترجاه لكي يحافظ على ما تبقى من ملامح في مجتمع المريخ.. ولكنه كان يسعى لتحويل النادي إلى مملكة خاصة.. وفشل في مسعاه من الخطوة الأولى.

&$ حواشي & $

- الجمعية العمومية إنعقدت بحضور أكثر من ثلثي الأعضاء وبشهود من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم واللجنة الأولمبية .. وذلك يعني أنها ناجحة وشرعية ظ،ظ ظ % رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف..!

- أتوقع أن تكون هنالك ردود أفعال مختلفة ومتعددة من سوداكال من قبيل إغراق الملعب بالمياه وبنفس الشاكلة.. ما يعني أن معركة المريخاب لم تنته بإنعقاد الجمعية بل هنالك جولات وجولات قادمة تتطلب قوة مضاعفة من إتحاد الجماهير واستعداد لحماية مكتسبات النادي من المطامع الشخصية.

- الجمعية العمومية القادمة ستكون (إنتخابية) لإختيار مجلس إدارة جديد وفجر جديد للديمقراطية بنادي المريخ سوداكال سيلعب على حبال الديون ويتخذ منها وسيلة ضغط يذل بها نادي المريخ في مقبل الأيام وسترون..!

- أية ميزانية غير مراجعة لدى ديوان المراجع العام ومجازة من الجمعية العمومية ستكون لاغية وغير معتمدة يعني ديون ورقة الفلسكاب لن تسري مجدداً في مجتمع المريخ..!

- في الجمعية العمومية القادمة سيكون هنالك خطاب دورة وخطاب ميزانية.. يلقي خطاب الدورة الرئيس أو من ينوب عنه وخطاب الميزانية يلقيه أمين المال أو من يمثله.. ونقاش هذين الخطابين يؤكد مدى وعي الجماهير المريخية وعضوية النادي.. ومن خلال نقاشها يمكن تلافي الكثير من الأخطاء في الإدارة.

- يجب على سوداكال أن يكف عن حشد نتائج الفريق وإعادة قيد اللاعبين مطلقي السراح ضمن إنجازات فترته فذه الأشياء من الأمور الروتينية التي يقوم بها المريخاب خارج مجلس الإدارة.

- أبرز من ساهموا في تسجيلات المريخ عبر التأريخ لم يكونوا أعضاء في مجلس إدارة النادي.. منذ الأزل.. وفي عهد سوداكال ساهم أبو أواب وحازم مصطفى وأخيراً التازي بنصيب الأسد وهم ليسو أعضاء في المجلس.!!

- في عهد جمال الوالي عندما كنا نورد تقريراً عن ديون نادي المريخ كان الرجل يخرج كل مرة ليعلن عن تنازله عن مديونياته الشخصية.. هذه الخطوة لن نرها عند سوداكال.

- سوداكال سيرصد ديوناً تتضمن حتى ميزانية المياه التي شربها اللاعبين.. وذلك عطفاً على ما بدأ يظهر في الآونة الأخيرة من حديث عن الديون ستكون ديوناً أكبر من سنوات عمله رئيساً للنادي..!

- إنتهت جولة واحدة والمعركة مستمرة الهدف السامي يجب أن يكون الوصول إلى مفهوم إحترافي لإدارة نادي المريخ وجمعية عمومية لها كلمتها في إختيار من يدير النادي..!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* شداد: هناك فوضى كبيرة بالمريخ وجمعية السبت مقصودة وفيفا يتفاهم مع سوداكال




   



الخرطوم: السوداني
وصف رئيس اتحاد الكرة كمال شداد، الأوضاع في المريخ (بالفوضى).
وأكد في تصريحات إعلامية، أن المجموعة المنسلخة من مجلس إدارة النادي  تجمعوا وأقاموا جمعية عمومية (السبت) الماضي وصفها بالمقصودة ولها أبعادها  على حد قوله.
واشار الى انه تم تأجير إحدى القاعات وكان الدخول للجمعية بمن حضر، كما أنه تم تكوين لجان في الحدث المشار اليه.
وشدد بأن الأوضاع في المريخ لا تقبل قيام جمعية عمومية في الوقت الراهن  خاصة في ظل امتلاك رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال لجماهير تسانده وبالتالي كان  يمكن أن يحدث (ضرب وموت) بين المجموعتين.
وقطع بتأثير الصراعات في المريخ على الأجواء التي سبقت مباراة المنتخب  الوطني الأخيرة أمام جنوب أفريقيا، مشيرا إلى أن التركيز كان كبيرا فيما  جرى وكان يمكن أن يمتد للمباراة ويؤثر على مجرياتها ويحدث لغط كبير.
وشدد بأن الاتحاد الدولي يتفاهم مع رئيس النادي سوداكال، ولذلك لا يمكن أن يمرر ما قامت به المجموعة المنسلخة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						صراع القمة يشتعل حول لاعب الفرسان عمر المصري


   


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
دفع نادي القمة (المريخ) و(الهلال) بطلب رسمي لإدارة نادي الأهلي  الخرطوم من أجل ضم الظهير الأيسر للفريق الدولي عمر المصري  الذي تألق بشكل  لافت مع نادي الأهلي الخرطوم  والمنتخب الوطني.
وقدم المريخ عرض لضم اللاعب قبل يومين قبل أن يقدم الهلال عرضه اليوم  لضم اللاعب وعلم (باج نيوز) أن  إدارة الأهلي قررت دراست العرضين واختيار  الافضل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يوافق على تأجيل الجمعية العمومية بتاريخ 27 إكتوبر ويصف الأسباب التي أرسلها رئيس المريخ بالموضوعية




خاطب الفيفا رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بالموافقة   على تأجيل الجمعية العمومية التى كان مقرراً إقامتها في 27 مارس قبل ان يتم تأجيلها ومخاطبة جميع الجهات ذات الصلة بقرار التأجيل، وطلب الفيفا من رئيس النادي وضع  خارطة طريق جديدة، بالتعاون مع الإتحاد، وبالتالي أصبحت جمعية 27 مارس باطلة بموجب هذا الخطاب.









*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
غايتو بلوة واتبلينا بيها
ربنا يحلنا منو البلوة ده
                        	*

----------


## alenani

*“باج نيوز” ينفرد..اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يعتمد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ 


https://bajnews.net/?p=122276


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اتحاد الكرة يعتمد عمومية نادي المريخ، ويخطر الفيفا رسميًا، في وقتٍ هاجم فيه كمال شداد أمينه العام.
اعتمد اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة لنادي المريخ، بعد إرساله خطابًا رسميًا إلى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” يؤكّد فيه صحّة الإجراءات.


وقالت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ نواب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني واللجنة القانونية أرسلوا خطابًا رسميًا إلى”فيفا”، حوى صحّة الإجراءات التي جرت مؤخرًا في نادي المريخ بشأن الجمعية العمومية وتنفيذ خارطة الطريق التي رسمها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم سابقًا.
وأضح الاتحاد السوداني في خطابه لـ”فيفا”، أنّ الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ جرت بصورةٍ سليمةٍ بعد إشرافه عليها بواسطة لجنةٍ من الاتحاد واللجنة الأولمبية.
وفي السياق، كشفت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، عن إبداء رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كمال شداد استيائه وغضبه الشديد من خطوة الأمين العام للاتحاد حسن أبو جبل.


وأشارت إلى أنّ شداد هاجم حسن أبو جبل بعنفٍ على خلفية إرساله لخطاب اعتماد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ إلى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”.
وفي السابع والعشرين، أعلن نادي المريخ عن إجازة النظام الأساسي في الجمعية العمومية التي بلغ نصابها 747 عضوًا.
وأوكلت الجمعية العمومية أمر إدارة نادي المريخ إلى المكتب التنفيذي لمدة 45 يومًا إلى حين إجراء جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديدٍ.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“باج نيوز” ينفرد..اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يعتمد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ





الخرطوم: باج نيوز

اتحاد الكرة يعتمد عمومية نادي المريخ، ويخطر الفيفا رسميًا، في وقتٍ هاجم فيه كمال شداد أمينه العام.

اعتمد اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة لنادي المريخ، بعد إرساله خطابًا رسميًا إلى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” يؤكّد فيه صحّة الإجراءات.

وقالت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ نواب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني واللجنة القانونية أرسلوا خطابًا رسميًا إلى”فيفا”، حوى صحّة الإجراءات التي جرت مؤخرًا في نادي المريخ بشأن الجمعية العمومية وتنفيذ خارطة الطريق التي رسمها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم سابقًا.

وأضح الاتحاد السوداني في خطابه لـ”فيفا”، أنّ الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ جرت بصورةٍ سليمةٍ بعد إشرافه عليها بواسطة لجنةٍ من الاتحاد واللجنة الأولمبية.

وفي السياق، كشفت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، عن إبداء رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كمال شداد استيائه وغضبه الشديد من خطوة الأمين العام للاتحاد حسن أبو جبل.

وأشارت إلى أنّ شداد هاجم حسن أبو جبل بعنفٍ على خلفية إرساله لخطاب اعتماد الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ إلى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”.

وفي السابع والعشرين، أعلن نادي المريخ عن إجازة النظام الأساسي في الجمعية العمومية التي بلغ نصابها 747 عضوًا.

وأوكلت الجمعية العمومية أمر إدارة نادي المريخ إلى المكتب التنفيذي لمدة 45 يومًا إلى حين إجراء جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديدٍ.




*

----------


## عطيه احمد

*إن صح الخبر فيكون افضل شي عمله ابو جبل في حياته 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقع عقداً مع نجم التسجيلات عمر المصري



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحمد مختار : خطاب “فيفا” جاء بناءً على معلومات مضللة.
 






أدْلَى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ” أحمد مختار” بتصريحات لـ  “#سبورتاق” كشف من خلالها عن رأي مجلسه في خطاب “فيفا” الأخير والقاضي  بالموافقة على طلب “سوداكال” بتأجيل الجمعية والتنسيق مع الاتحاد لوضع  خارطة طريق جديدة.
وقال مختار : ” نحن نعتقد بأن الخطاب جاء بناء على معلومات مضللة، بدليل  وصول الخطاب اليوم دون الإشارة إلى الإجراءات الأخيرة التي تمت من قبل  مجلس الادارة”.
وأضاف : ” نحن نعكف الآن على أن تكون الجمعية المقبلة هي جمعية إنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد”.
وتابع : ” نناشد لجنة الإنتخابات بالإسراع في تسليم اللائحة تمهيداً لإجازتها والبدء في ترتيبات الجمعية الإنتخابية”.
وأسترسل “أحمد”  قائلاً :” جمعية السبت هي شأن مريخي خالص أجازت النظام  الأساسي بواسطة السلطة الأعلى بشكلٍ صحيح، ولا يحق للإتحاد العام أو الدولي  التدخل بشكلٍ مباشر في هذا الشأن؛ دور الاتحادين إشرافي وتنسيقي فقط”.
وأختَتَم تصريحاته بالقول :” الآن لدينا خطاب سيتم إرساله إلى فيفا،  يُفصل ما تم في السابع والعشرين من مارس، مع التأكيد مجدداً على أن الاتحاد  الدولي ليس له قرار مباشر في الأمر بل شأن مريخي خالص، ونحن لن نعود إلى  الوراء وسنعمل فقط على تنفيذ مخرجات جمعية السبت الماضية”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطاب مفاجئ من الفيفا لرئيس المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
أرسل  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا"، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، خطابا مفاجئا  لرئيس المريخ السوداني، آدم عبد الله مكي "سوداكال"، يتعلق بالجمعية  العمومية للنادي، لإجازة النظام الأساسي المقترح.

وأبطل خطاب الفيفا  ضمنيا الجمعية العمومية، التي كانت قد أقامتها يوم السبت الماضي، كيانات  جماهيرية بنادي المريخ وبعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المنشقين، وهي مفاجأة لم  تكن في حسبان هذه الكيانات.

وفي خطابه لآدم سوداكال، وافق الفيفا  على الطلب الذي كان قد تقدم به رئيس المريخ، يوم 19 مارس/آذار، لتأجيل  جمعية يوم 27 مارس، حيث أوضح سوداكال دواعي التأجيل، وأنه خاطب الجهات ذات  الصلة والسلطات الأمنية لحفظ النظام.



ويعني خطاب الفيفا، الذي أعلن عنه نادي المريخ السوداني صباح اليوم، بطلان جمعية 27 مارس.

وطلب الفيفا من آدم سوداكال، وضع خارطة طريق جديدة، بالتعاون مع الاتحاد السوداني، باعتبار نادي المريخ عضو فيه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل : اللجنة القانونية بالإتحاد السوداني تضع أتحاد الكرة السوداني في مازق حقيقي بعد إرسالهم قرارات جمعية 27 مارس وما صاحبها   




كتب : أحمد دراج

أرسلت اللجنة القانونية للأتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اليوم الأربعاء الموافق 31 مارس 2021َم مخرجات الجمعية والتعديلات التي دخلت على مسودة النظام الأساسي 2019م  بعد أن تم ترجمتها وكتب بها تقرير وتم إرساله للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انعقدت الجمعية يوم 27 مارس..



يوم 28 كان مخصصاً للطعون.

اليوم الذي تلاه (29 مارس) تمت مخاطبة اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد بمخرجات الجمعية وتسليمها نسخة من التعديلات التي دخلت على مسودة النظام الأساسي.
أمس (30 مارس) كتبت اللجنة القانونية تقريرها وحولته إلى الترجمة توطئة لإرسال نسخة منه إلى الفيفا اليوم.
الفيفا ليس على علم بانعقاد الجمعية، وسيتم إخطاره بها اليوم.
والإخطار سيغير الكثير

دكتور مزمل ابوالقاسم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفي
 إسماعيل حسن 

 أسئلة تبحث عن إجابات

* في الأخبار أن الأخ آدم سوداكال أصدر قراراً بقيام جمعية عمومية يوم 10 أبريل لإجازة النظام الأساسي.. ولا ندري بأي صفة أصدر هذا القرار؟!

* رفع المكتب التنفيذي إلى اللجنة الأولمبية والاتحاد العام، التقرير الخاص بالجمعية العمومية التي انعقدت بحديقة الموردة، وما أسفر عنها.. مصحوباً بالصيغة النهائية للنظام الأساسي.. فهل سينتظر إلى أن يأتيه ردهما متى ما أتى، أم سيستعجلهما، ليبدأ في وضع الترتيبات اللازمة لفتح باب العضوية، والتجهيز للجمعية الانتخابية..؟!

* حسب تأكيدات سيف تيري.. تم الاتفاق على كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بإعادة تسجيله للمريخ، بينه وبين الأخ جمال الوالي..

* راجين شنو طيب؟! ولماذا التباطؤ في حسمه قبل أن تتكرر “مأساة” عجب وحمو وبخيت؟!

* رفض “كاف” شكوى المريخ ضد سيمبا.. فهل يعني هذا أن يقل اهتمامنا بمباراتي الأهلي مصر وفيتا كلوب، ونقنع بالنقطة اليتيمة..؟!

* ختاماً…. ألا تستحي الأقلام والصحف الزرقاء، وتحس بشيء من الخجل عندما تكتب منتخب الهلال بدلاً من منتخب السودان؟!

* إخوتي في مجلسي السيادة والوزراء.. وقوفكم مع المنتخب الوطني أثمر عن إنجاز أسعد الشعب السوداني كله.. فهل سيتواصل ونتمكّن من تحقيق إنجاز جديد في نهائيات الكاميرون.. أم أصبح الصبح وطارت الفرحة..؟!

لن ننساك يا مجيدو

* هذه مقالة نبيلة وفيّة خطّها يراع زميلنا الكبير سامر العمرابي في صفحته بالفيس.. يقول فيها:

* في غمرة هذا الفرح الجميل بصعود منتخبنا إلى نهائيات الكاميرون، لن ننسى الإنسان والصحفي النبيل أستاذنا عبد المجيد عبد الرازق… فقد ظل مهموماً بالمنتخب السوداني حتى لُقّب بصحفي (المنتخب)، وأصبح سفيراً للإعلام السوداني في كل المحافل.. رحم الله مجيدو الذي علّمنا المهنية، والتناول الموضوعي، وقوة الطرح، وأرسى ثقافة الولاء لصقور الجديان فوق الولاء للأندية.. أسمحوا لي إهداء النصر والتأهُّل لروحه الغالية…… سامر العمرابي..

* شكراً سامر.. فأستاذنا وكبيرنا مجيدو كان بالفعل مدرسة تعلّمنا منها أصول وآداب وأخلاق وأمانة القلم الصحفي..

* رحمه الله بقدر ما أرسى من قيم نبيلة، وحروف صادقة طاهرة.. ومَعَانٍ سَامية.. وبارك في أبنائه من زوجته، وأبنائه من مهنة النكد.. سائلين الله تعالى أن يجمعنا به في أعلى مراتب عليين..
 وكفى.




*

----------


## alenani

* الريد كتل
 محمد أبو العز 
 كلمناك أبيت تسمعنا 


* مافعله اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن نائب رئيس الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم نزل كالصاعقة على رأس رئيس الإتحاد .
* إعتماد اللجنة المكلفة من قبل لجنة الحوكمة بالإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( فيفا ) بمتابعة الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ و تأييدها لنتائج الجمعية و إجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي .
* هذه الخطوة بكل تأكيد ضربة موجعة لعجوز الزمان الذي ضلل الفيفا و لم يذكر لهم لا من قريب أو بعيد أن الجمعية عُقِدت و إنتهت بل سعى لإرسال خِطاب بتأجيلها دون أن يذكر ماحدث أصلاً .
* و مازاد الطين بله إرسال الأمين العام للإتحاد خطاباً للفيفا يحوي تأكيد إقامة في ظ¢ظ§ من مارس الجمعية العمومية و أنهم بدورهم قاموا بإعتمادها و إجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي الأحمر .
* تم شرح كامل للفيفا عن ما آلت إليه الجمعية العمومية و أنها إستوفت كل الشروط و إكتمل نصابها بعدد كبير جداً .
* حدثت كل هذه الأحداث بينما ديكتاتور الإتحاد يُخطط لتمكين ذلك المحتال الذي إنتهت ولايته قانوناً و لا يملك الحق في إدارة النادي .
* و بينما يلعب دوراً خبيثاً بإرسالة الخطابات المضللة للفيفا !!
* فعلها أخيراً سعادة اللواء حقوقي عامر و الأمين العام أبو جبل و كسروا عنترية شداد بعد أن دورهم يقتصر فقط في موافقته الرأي .
* خرج اللواء عامر من عبائة دور الكومبارس ليلعب دوراً قيماً و يقول كلمته بكل شجاعة هذه المرة .
* أكاد أجزم أن الضغط قد إرتفع لدى الكثيرين و أولهم عجوز الزمان الذي أصبح يتلقى الضربات الموجعة من الداخل .
* ستشهد الأيام المقبلة صراعات داخل إتحاد الكرة بعد العصيان الذي تم بسبب إعتماد أعضاء اللجنة المكلفة من قبل لجنة الحوكمة بالفيفا لجمعية المريخ .
* سيرضخ ديكتاتور العصر الحديث لقرارات الأعضاء لكنه سيعمل بشتى السُبل لترصد المريخ و سيستغل الفرص لتعطيل المريخ .
* لكن سيجدنا سداً منيعاً لكل من تُسول له نفسه بالمساس بالكيان الذي نُحبه .
* لقد وعينا الدرس جيداً بل حفظناه عن ظهر قلب من الذي يسعى لتدمير المحبوب و من الذي ساهم في رِفعته .
* كلنا يتذكر ما فعله عجوز الإتحاد الظالم مع بكري المدينة و كيف تصرف في قضية الثلاثي رمضان و بخيت و حمو !!
* بل أصر على ممارسة التهديد بالفيفا إذا ما تم إشراكهم في مباريات المريخ الأفريقية !!
* حتى أتت اللحظة الحاسمة و الشجاعة من قبل النابي الذي أشركهم أمام سيمبا التنزاني في الخرطوم و جاء رد الكاف قاطعاً بعد شكوى سيمبا في إشراك اللاعبين ورفضه لشكوى التنزاني .
* و كانت الطامة الكبرى و الخبطة الموجعة التي أتت من محكمة التحكيم الرياضي كاس برفعها للعقوبات عن اللاعبين .
* شئ بسيط جداً من الممارسات التي مارسها و مازال يُمارسها لتعطيل المريخ !!
* هذا هو رئيس الإتحاد الذي يُمجده البعض لدرجة تثير الإشمئزاز .
* شخصياً من أنصار التمجيد لشخص و لا لجهة تخدم المريخ نشكرك و نرد لك الجميل تحاول تعطيل المريخ و السعي بخرابه تاخد المعلوم بمنتهى الإحترام .


 مدرجات الريد كتل


* في خطوة قوية تم إستلام الصفحة الرسمية من المدعو زاكي الدين الذي كان يظُن أنها ملك للرئيس المعزول .
* كانت الصفحة الرسمية تُغرد خارج السرب بل وصلت لدرجة التطبيل للرئيس المحتال كما أنها لم تذكر خبراً واحداً لجمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس !!
* بل سعت الصفحة في ظل وجود زاكي الدين لمحاولة إثبات عدم شرعية جمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس والإستخفاف و الإستهتار بقرارات الصفوة !!
* الحمدلله على عودة الصفحة بعد أن كانت مستعمرة بمعنى الكلمة .
* صرح الرئيس المكلف لنادي المريخ بأنهم بصدد إستلامهم المكتب التنفيذي و فريق الكرة و أن سوداكال أصبح ماضي .
* ماضي أليم جداً والله .
* سندعمكم من أجل المريخ بكل قوة حتى موعد قيام الإنتخابات المقبلة و لن نتوانى في خدمة الكيان العظيم .
* إظهار قوة شخصية المريخ في جميع المحافل و عدم الإلتفات للوراء .
* الإسراع في التجديد لمطلقي السراح و أولهم سيف تيري .
* لا تنتظروا المحتال في إعادة الأموال عليكم التجديد اولاً ثم ملاحقة سوداكال بالتنسيق مع الرئيس الشرفي لأنه هو من تكفل بالصفقة و دفع المبلغ لذلك المحتال .
* فلقد دفع الرجل ( التازي ) مبلغ 900 الف دولار للتجديد لمطلقي السراح .
* حيث أن المحتال طلب من الرئيس الشرفي المبلغ و حدد له أن سيتم التجديد لسيف تيري بمبلغ 450 الف دولار و 100 الف لحمزة و مثلها لصلاح نمر .
* لكنه سلم حمزة و صلاح 30 مليار جنية أي بالعملة المحلية ولم يجدد لسيف تيري بِحُجة أنه دفع المبلغ في إلتزامات أخرى !!
* محتال محتال .
* ما دفعني لكتابة هذه الزاوية المتواضعة حبي و إنتمائي للكوكب الأحمر و لا أميل لتمجيد الأشخاص و التطبيل لهم ففي نظري أن المريخ أكبر من كل شئ و لا يعلوا فوقه فهو بالنسبة لي عبارة عن سودان مصغر .
* الأستاذ الكبير ود الشريف صاحب عمود ( دبابيس )  له مني كل التحية و الإحترام ليس خوفاً بل أدباً أداني دبوس سريع و وصفني بقلة الأدب كوني و صفت الدكتور شداد بعجوز الزمان الأغبر !!
* من الطبيعي أن يتعرض أي منا في وقت ما للإهانة أو الازدراء من قبل الآخرين. قد يكون التعليق واضحاً ومباشراً أو مبطناً. نعجز أحياناً عن الرد خصوصاً عندما تلتبس الأمور، فنتساءل إن كانت مزحة غير مقصودة أو محاولة للنيل من كرامتنا.
* تعلمت من منزلنا الذي يعلمه الدكتور شداد جيداً و يعرف أفراد أسرتي الكريمة جميعهم كما أعرف أنا رغم صغر سني أسرته الكريمة فرداً فرداً بحُكم الجيرة فأنا إبن الخرطوم تلاتة أباً عن اماً عن جد و تربطني بالدكتور صِلة نسب قوية جداً عن طريق المرحوم اللواء عبدالرحيم حامد شداد زوج خالتي .
* و ترعرعت في بيت أحمد الله كثيراً عليه علمني والدي عبدالكريم أبو العز على إحترام الأكبر سِناً و معاملة الأصغر بطيب الخلق يا أستاذي العزيز جداً .
* وصفي للدكتور الذي أعلم جيداً و من كتاباتك عنه أنه يُمثل لك الكثير بالعجوز ليس إسائة ولا شتيمة حتى تتهمني بقلة الأدب فهو عجوز بالفعل و باغ من الكِبر عِتيا ،أستاذي الفاضل أنت لا تعرف عني شئ يمكنك أن تسأل عن شخصي في حي الخرطوم تلاتة أو حي الخرطوم إتنين أو العمارات حيث يعرفني الجميع نسبة لإمتداد عائلتي في هذه الأحياء .
* كلماتي عن عجوز الزمان في نطاق العمل العام و ليس في شخص كمال حامد محمود شداد لكن في شخصية عامة معرضه للإنتقاد .
* أما كشخصية بعيدة عن العمل العام بكل تأكيد له مني الإحترام والتقدير  .
* كان بإمكاني أن أغض الطرف عن تلك الإسائة العابرة والتي لن تُفسد للود قضية احببت أن أرد على قامة مثلك لا يمكن تجاهلها أبداً  و أشكرك من صميم الفؤاد فستظل أنت قامة صحفية و منصة إعلامية كبيرة تستحق الإحترام و التقدير فأنت بقامة والدي .
* قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : '' ليس الشديد بالصرعة إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب '' .
* أشكر الجميل جداً و المريخي الصميم الأستاذ أشرف البليك و سعيد جداً بمكالمته .
* تسلم يا مرهف الإحساس .
* مساطب الريد كتل : أولادك رجال يا سيدة .
                        	*

----------

